#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  "Будда в шезлонге"

## Михаил Шебунин

В последнем номере журнала "Буддизм России" (статья "Выбор термина") обнаружил следующее замечание Б. Загумённого:
"В. К. Шохин, буддолог, десятки лет занимающийся переводами, и, тем не менее,... Будда у него ночует в павильоне, а наутро приходит на беседу в холл и обзывает брахманов тупыми и глупыми, а "почтенные шраманы и брахманы" пользуются шезлонгом, софой и шампунем (пер. Брахмаджала-сутры). Скоро, видимо, по мере прогресса искусства перевода, они начнут пользоваться унитазом и садиться в мерседес!".

Вот что бывает, когда за переводы буддийских текстов берутся прохристианские исследователи-европоцентристы!

----------


## PampKin Head

Это все наркотики....

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Если мне не изменяет память, в каком-то из текстов Лонгченпы в переводе Ламы Олега Позднякова уже были "мерседесы" вместо "коней". Правда, это сопровождалось пояснением переводчика, что кони в тех культурных реалиях были примерно тем же, что мерседес в наших.  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Неужели?!
А "Откровения блаженных отшельников" Лама Олег перевёл вполне традиционно...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Апогей всех Колесниц! Перигей нирманакайи! Третья космическая скорость искусных средств Ваджраяны! Бельведер всех Колесниц! Милосская Праджняпарамита! Как чудесно!  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Неужели?!
> А "Откровения блаженных отшельников" Лама Олег перевёл вполне традиционно...


По-моему в "драгоценной сокровищнице дхармадхату" я что-то такое читал. К сожалению, у меня нет книги, чтобы проверить, и память девичья, так что не полагайтесь на мои слова  :Smilie:

----------


## Rasta

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

хмммм... там нет страниц ?

----------

